# 36 gallon display (updated again)



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well im getting closer to getting it finished. Once the two Phylos grow out of the top of the cork bark it will look a little better. What do you guys think?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

87 views and no comments? Wow it must really suck :wink:


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*Well i like it, very simple but still looks good...might want to add more plants if you want frogs in there *


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea, but those plants have alot of growing to do before i add any frogs.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*Is that really a 36 gallon... i want one like that 
whats the measurements?*


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

What kind of substrate is that? 

looks nice maybe some moss and a few more plants (i'm a fan of heavy planting)


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks good. I like the background. How much soil do you have there? Doesnt look like much. Will there be enough for the plants to grow? I would just add a couple more plants as well. Good start. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice and simple, just needs to grow in a bit. What about some moss or java moss on the ground?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks all. As for the substrate its hydroton and spag moss. The background is the coco bark. Im not one for a ton of plants. I like to set up a tank and wait for the plants to grow in. I actually have a bunch in there but there all small. The dimentions are 23 tall, 30 wide, and 12 deep.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Between your creeping fig and philodendrons, you'll have plenty of plant mass in no time. There's this little part of me that really likes a tank choked with philodendron, and not much else.

Any rooted plants may do better with some substrate, not just leca and moss. You could hide some small pots by recessing them in the leca, and then covering that with moss.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

All the plants have soil around them. This is how i do all my plants with no problems so fa. I really cant wait for that Philo to grow out othe the top of the cork.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

I also forgot that i have 5 or 6 Broms that will be attached to the Cork and background. I did add a Bergonia today and will take pics when the broms are in. I still need to figure which thumb group i will be putting in here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

I like it but don't you think your background is tooo simetrical?

:roll: 

Xavier


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL, no idea what you mean


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

ii'm thinking he's saying if you drew a line down the middle of the back it would look pretty much the same on the left as it would on the right. scatter placing a few epiphites around the back would help for that, and it still wouldn't look overly planted.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, i see now. Well i was just thinking that if these two tree seeds fell here at the same time they would have grown about this much. LOL, im kidding. I never even noticed that it was like that. Im gonna be spreading out a bunch of broms soon so maybe it will help. Thanks for pointing it out, now its gonna drive me crazy


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

OK, here is a new pic. I have added moss, couple plants, and a few Broms with many more to go in when they get here.


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks better! Have you figured out what you are going to put in there?
Andy


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Not yet. After the loss yesterday of my red basti froglet im not sure anymore. I may go with a small group of intermedius.


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

What happen to your basti?
Andy


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im guessing that it drowned in that small pool of water. I found it in there yesterday. It really is suprising that this happened but its all i can figure out.


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

that sucks!
Andy


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry about the frog. 8/ On the brighter side of life the tank is looking more "jungle like". Just need to get something growing on the background.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea, after the pic i pinned up some more creeping fig on the background. I hope that it will eventually cover the whole thing.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

OK, i have added the other broms. I think im done with the plants now. I need to finish the top and it will be ready for frogs.


----------

